# Joined a 2nd gym today



## M_T Pockets (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a 2yr membership at a local gym but it just doesn't have everything I need in it. 
So ive decided to pay 22/month at my prior Golds Gym.
Least they are fitted for guys who are serious.

My 2yr gym is paid for already so thats the good thing...


----------



## losieloos (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 25, 2014)

Needs more dragons


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 25, 2014)

Now you have to workout twice as much. It's like, a law or something


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 25, 2014)

Give me motivation to workout even harder...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2014)

at mine hrs of 4-7pm are pretty much like a bar....everything is so dam crowded....ive considered joining a 2nd.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 25, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> at mine hrs of 4-7pm are pretty much like a bar....everything is so dam crowded....ive considered joining a 2nd.


I wouldnt attempt to hit my gym at that time unless it was a Sat or Sunday....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2014)

There are 6  different gyms in my town that I wouldn't mind working out at. If I had the dough i would get a membership at all of them and bounce around.


----------



## Riggin (Jul 25, 2014)

Golds is the best, I go there on Sundays. They have everything, a lot better than the 1 local gym in my town that consists of everything you don't need in a gym.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> There are 6  different gyms in my town that I wouldn't mind working out at. If I had the dough i would get a membership at all of them and bounce around.



that would be pretty cool.


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've got one last 24hrs, it's good for when I don't have a lot of time
But I still keep my main bitch


----------



## Spongy (Jul 26, 2014)

I belong to 5, and built one in my basement


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2014)

Seeker said:


> There are 6  different gyms in my town that I wouldn't mind working out at. If I had the dough i would get a membership at all of them and bounce around.



You are right bro, changing gyms for me is highly motivating, even if only for a week!


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 26, 2014)

Riggin said:


> Golds is the best, I go there on Sundays. They have everything, a lot better than the 1 local gym in my town that consists of everything you don't need in a gym.


You sound like me....My wife asked me if gym I go to has a pool? I said you really want to go in there where the ol guys are jacking off in the corner drooling over your DDs?
She said ok nevermind thats not a pool I want to enter.


----------

